# Multipicture-Live-Wallpaper Help



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry I have been posting a few threads, but trying to get this stuff figured out and learn it. Anyways, I am trying to setup different homescreens on it and its not working at all. I setup my main wallpaper screen (made in photoshop with dock and icons embedded into wallpaper) then I just use the same wallpaper plain, without the icons and dock for the other screens and yet it only produced the main homescreen wallpaper...whats the deal?


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Just keep playing with it....you'll get it.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Just keep playing with it....you'll get it.


Haha will do, been trying for a while, how do you delete previous settings so I can start from scratch?


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

make sure u have wallpaper scrolling enabled on whatever launcher you're using


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

undroath2death said:


> make sure u have wallpaper scrolling enabled on whatever launcher you're using


I think that might be my fix lol


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

hope so, i know that was always my issue when i started off using multipicture


----------

